# Dunkirk (France) Help Requested



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

Hi to All

Can anyone give me exact info on a place to sleep after disembarking from Norfolk Lines ferry in "small hours" of the morning.?

Can you sleepover in the docks ? If not , then where near by?

Over 30 years since landing there so a bit out of date!


TIA

Ken..........with Wanderwagon3


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken, The docks there are a bit noisy lots of wagons rolling at all hours, tractors shunting trailers airbrakes,flashing lights it's very much a commercial port, chances of getting some sleep are slim.

Turn first right out of the Port, the first sign you see is for Gravelines follow this for around 10mins on entering the town, turn left over the bridge, and follow the road all the way down as far as you can, then turn right and the free aire (car park) is in front of you.
We stayed there last Saturday night!
Regards M&D


----------



## 93330 (May 1, 2005)

*Norfolkline Parking overnight*

Hi,

We have parked in their car park (not lorry park) in front of their reception office and slept okay on several occaisions. Just watch your height, there is a barrier entrance to the car park (centre section cut out) height is 3.1mtrs under the bars, you have the opportunity to divert to the lorry park (first left) instead of going under the barrier and through to the car park, if you get nervous.

They have made the last mile or so approaching Port Rapide a one way system, using a new road going in and the old road going out.

I noticed a nice, really large vehicle park is under construction and in use, as you are going into Norfolkline (Port Rapide) on your left at the last roundabout. I have seen a few Motorhomes park up for the night in that new under construction lorry park.

I hope they will put in a Borne Relais, or at least a tap and waste disposal point in the vehicle park. Their new boats come on stream end of September they told me.

Have a good trip - Regards Terry


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*help Dunkirk as Topic.*

Thanks to you both.

Clear upto date info. just what this site is about.

Ken..........with Wanderwagon3


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Ken. I have put a photo of the aire (carpark) at Graveline where we have stayed with other M/H's 3 times. its in "France Nord" of the "Aires Photos". I think this is the one that M&D mentioned.
Cheers Sid


----------

